
Knowledge in software development: what’s your wood lot? - mooreds
http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/2592
======
rpdillon
This is a nice taxonomy of knowledge. I tend to feel that discussion in
development circles revolves too much around the newest technologies (long
before they've proven themselves), and not enough around the stable mainstays
of the profession. This is fine for seasoned professionals, but lulls
newcomers into investing into niche tech, like Meteor or the blockchain. That
time is probably better spent learning a text editor, GNU/Linux, Postgres, and
Python. I guess that's the lesson: the technology that's most discussed is not
necessarily the tech that's the best to learn.

~~~
mooreds
Learning a command line and a text editor cold is the best ROI for any
developer. (As long as text is the primary interface, which it will be for a
while.)

